# Strainer Question



## JSneed (Jan 19, 2020)

We did our first ever extraction this past weekend. We used the 3 piece plastic strainer set up. I was talking to a buddy that also keeps bees and he said he doesn’t use the smallest of the set up because he thinks it takes too much “good stuff “ out of the honey. 

Is this true? 
Is it a common practice? 

We still have about 2/3 of a bucket left to strain and if it’s better to not use the finest strainer we won’t.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

The smallest of the three sets of filters is a pita to get honey thru. Honey needs to be warm! I don't think it is small enough to take out pollen and that would be the only strainable good stuff to worry about IMO


----------



## psm1212 (Feb 9, 2016)

The finest bucket top honey strainer I have found is 200 microns. Pollen spores vary in size, but they are more along the line of 20 microns large. You are not going to be straining out pollen spores with your strainer. I am unaware of any other particles found in honey that could be categorized as “good stuff” larger than a pollen spore.


----------

